# Dinner for two???



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

caught this 21"er with a medium silver spoon on the little wooden "pier" just before the toll bridge. THEY ARE THERE !!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a nice one! Good eats!!!!


----------

